# Patch ur SE phone to improve on the features!



## infra_red_dude (Jun 6, 2007)

by now i suppose people can read the prev. posted tuts to break in to the phone and then restore it. so i'll only talk abt the procedure to apply and remove the patches.


1) procedure to apply patches

step1: break into ur phone by loading breaker firmware via XS++ (follow till step3 and complete this step from the link given)

link: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59438

step2: now get into far manager and doublt click on FLASH on the left hand side. be in this folder only! DO NOT SINGLE OR DOUBLE CLICK ON MEMORY!!!! this is imp!

step3: drag the .vkp patch file from the right hand side in far (ur hdd) to the FLASH folder on the left (in phone).

step4: u'll be presented wid a dialog box which says: Flash. make sure u do not get a size mismatch error. IF U GET A SIZE MISMATCH ERROR OR ANY ERROR THEN BACK OUT. THE PATCH FILE IS CORRUPT AND IT'LL KILL UR PHONE. U'LL HAFTA FLASH THE MAIN, FS AND CUSTOMISATION AGAIN TO GET UR PHONE BACK!!!

in the dialog box, make sure the radio button on "Process Vkp script" is selected and the "Remove Patch" is NOT selected to apply the patch. the hex address ($4xxxxx - xxxxx) may vary from phone to phone. so dun bother abt it unless u get any error in which case u shud back out and NOT apply the patch! do not touch any other option. then select "Flash"

step5: some versions of far and some models of phone may give a warning saying the part u are flashing contains EROM. unless u get any other warning or error other than this press "Yes" to flash!

step6: it'll apply the patch and give an all ok, dialog box. click "Close" to close it.

step7: back out and exit far manager. disconnect and replace the battery after few secs.

step8: now follow the procedure of unloading the breaker firmware. (follow step 5 from the above given link)

thats it you've successfully patched ur phone and intro'd some changes! 

2) procedure to remove patches

follow all the steps till Step 4. in the dialog box that u get here, instead of letting the the "Remove patch" option unchecked, CHECK IT now. do not touch any other option and select "Flash" follow from step5 as it is to remove the particular patch. 

!!!IMPORTANT!!! be sure not to delete the .vkp patch u've downloaded coz at a later time if u feel u need to remove the patch u'll need the .vkp patch for its removal. store it at a safe place. also note that patches are model as well as firmware specific, which means a patch designed for k750i r1db firmware won't work wid a w700i wid r1db firmware or even, a patch designed for w700i r1ca firmware won't work wid a w700i wid r1db firmware. so be very careful here! !!!IMPORTANT!!!

i'm uploading some of the patches here. u can download and apply them 

haf fun modding ur SE phone, cheers 

here are the patches:
w800 r1bc firmware: *rapidshare.com/files/35584466/w800_r1bc.zip.html

w300 r9a firmware: *rapidshare.com/files/35584543/w300_r9a.zip.html

w550 r4cb firmware: *rapidshare.com/files/35584600/w550_r4cb.zip.html

k750 r1ca firmware: *rapidshare.com/files/35584687/k750_r1ca.zip.html

w700 r1ca firmware: *rapidshare.com/files/35584761/w700_r1ca.zip.html

w800 r1l firmware: *rapidshare.com/files/35584824/w800_r1l.zip.html

w700 r1db firmware: *rapidshare.com/files/35584925/w700_r1db001.zip.html

w810 r4ea firmware: *rapidshare.com/files/35584992/w810_r4ea031.zip.html

note: even tho i've taken care to segregate the patches depending on the model and firmware version plz make sure the .vkp patch inside the .zip/.rar file is specific to ur model and firmware version. double check before patching.

also most of the patch names are self explanatory. if anyone wants any help regarding what the patch doesn, please post the name of the .vkp patch, model and firmware version. i'll give info abt what the patch does 

as of now i cud only test w700i r1ca blue battery colour and different fonts for sms/clock etc. i liked the battery mod but the alternative font size is too small so i've unpatched it.

source: as always, various se enthusiast sites


----------



## shashank_re (Jun 6, 2007)

You are really great dude.Thanks a lot


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 7, 2007)

nice job infra_red_dude.
off topic-i flashed my phone four months ago in order to increase sound and got a low quality sound(loud).now i want to revert to original acoustic drivers.do you know how to add original acoustic drivers to w810i using far.


----------



## shashank_re (Jun 7, 2007)

Any other patches?Like the Radio without connecting earphones?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 8, 2007)

@techgenius
follow this thread on installing the acoustic drivers. it mentions the procedure to do so using FAR:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54672

i'm uploading the original w810i acoustic drivers here. download them and use these instead of the ones mentioned in the above link:
*rapidshare.com/files/35962956/acoustic.rar.html

@shashank_re
radio widout headset patch is useless buddy. thats coz the phone doesn't haf an inbuild antenna for radio. so even if u apply that patch and are able to turn on the radio, it won't work. so it doesn't make any sense to apply that patch!


----------



## shashank_re (Jun 9, 2007)

dude is there any patch which enables us to minimise the bluetooth transfer?
i.e we should be able to message/view files when transfering files through BT similar to the nokias


----------



## Pathik (Jun 9, 2007)

^^ nah... there s no patch for multitasking...
but u can listen to music...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 10, 2007)

ok here are about 34 .vkp patches!!! some are buggy so u mite wanna unpatch it as soon as u patch. jus try. out of these the most useful for me is the whitelist to blacklist, where in u can block calls from certain numbers. the settting>call>manage call>accept calls becomes reject calls. even tho the name shown is accept calls, any number added to this will be blocked after patching!

*www.4shared.com/dir/2816350/eb85b7/sharing.html

enjoy


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 11, 2007)

the whitelist to blacklist patch works perfectly! just tried it. settings>calls>manage calls>accept list becomes reject list. (tho the accept list identifier is same, it can be changed to reject list too by editing some files). whatever number u wanna blacklist just add the number to this list and a busy tone will automatically be sent to the caller in this blacklist! 

::flash news:: 

slayer has modded the camdriver for w700i. its in beta stages. features: 

faster saving times, more sharpness.

download it from here:
*rapidshare.com/files/36465517/camdriver_modded.zip.html

note: it is still in beta stage. so it may or may not work properly for u. take a backup of ur working driver first. do post the bugs here if u notice any.

thanks to slayer, from the w700i community


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 16, 2007)

some more patches:

*rapidshare.com/files/37504379/replase_icon_sms_w700_r1ca021.vkp.html
this patch replaces the inbox icon, messages etc.

*rapidshare.com/files/37504171/management_player_means_of_sets_w700_r1ca021.vkp.html
probably one of the most useful patches. u can change the songs in walkman by pressing the button on the headset! even when it is minimised and the keypad locked!! the trade off here is that u'll lose the voice dialing functionality. to use this feature u need to enable voice dialing. i dun use voice dialing much so this patch is of immense use for me!!!


----------



## shashank_re (Jun 16, 2007)

The headset patch is really useful.Thank thanks thanks a lot!
Will patch as soon as possible.

But i found that after degrading to R1CA21 firmware,the signal quality decreased.
Sometimes i see no signal even if iam on the road!Is there any way to increase the signal strength?
And any patch to lock messages and/or games?


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 16, 2007)

will it work on R4EA031 supporting phone.
i think i have the latest firmware.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 16, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> will it work on R4EA031 supporting phone.
> i think i have the latest firmware.



tuff luck! sorry pal. doesn't work there! 



			
				shashank_re said:
			
		

> But i found that after degrading to R1CA21 firmware,the signal quality decreased.
> Sometimes i see no signal even if iam on the road!Is there any way to increase the signal strength?



never ever experienced it! hey if u are in bangalore and a hutch customer then theres no problem wid ur set. its happening to all hutch customers. but afaik signal reception has got nothing to do wid firmware.



			
				shashank_re said:
			
		

> And any patch to lock messages and/or games?



not yet!


----------



## shashank_re (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes iam the Hutch Bangalore user.Any idea when its going to be rectified?

Hey dude,is there any patch to lock Keypad with password?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 17, 2007)

dunno man... all hutch customers are affected! i think they are upgrading and it'll take sometime.........



			
				shashank_re said:
			
		

> Hey dude,is there any patch to lock Keypad with password?



as of now this is only possible in one firmware version of w800i. thats it!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 18, 2007)

hey guys! more patches for w700i r1ca firmware

1) *rapidshare.com/files/37947236/3gp_to_mp4_v3_w700_r1ca021.vkp.html 
Renames the captured video from 3gp to mp4. it doesn't change the quality, only renames.

2) *rapidshare.com/files/37947266/disable_setupwizard_w700_r1ca021.vkp.html
Disables the startup wizard when sim card is changed.

3) *rapidshare.com/files/37947291/timeout_dimmers_v2_w700_r1ca021.vkp.html
Increases the keylock/backlight period by twice the duration.

4) *rapidshare.com/files/37947312/delete_icon_profile_w700_r1ca021.vkp.html
Removes the profile icon from the top status bar when a profile is changed.

5) *rapidshare.com/files/37947333/fast_rewind_long_mp3_videofiles_w700_r1ca021.vkp.html
Increases the time of fast forward or rewind, meaning that will happen faster now. particularly usefull wid lenghty media files.

6) *rapidshare.com/files/37947354/move_drivers_to_other_v4_w700_r1ca021.vkp.html
Moves the acoustic, camera, display drivers to phone>others>drv folder. be sure to create this drv folder under phone>others and put in acoustic, display and camera drivers there before applying this patch! this is important!!!

7) *rapidshare.com/files/37947369/move_layout_to_other_w700_r1ca021.vkp.html
Move layout.xml from /tpa to phone>others>ly. Be sure to place the layout.xml file here before applying the patch!

8) *rapidshare.com/files/37947383/move_menu_to_other_w700_r1ca021.vkp.html
Move menu (which contains the menu.ml and menu icons) from /tpa to phone>others>menu. be sure to place all the menu icons and menu.ml in that folder before applying the patch! this patch will facilitate easy change of menu icons.

9) *rapidshare.com/files/37947413/playlist_w700_r1ca021.vkp.html
Moves the playlist created in walkman to card>MP3>Playlist. be sure to create the playlist folder in card>MP3 before applying this patch. the playlist created will be of .pml extension which can be read in notepad. there are editors available for these playlists but at the moment don't seem to work wid this. i'm trying......

10) *rapidshare.com/files/37947445/replase_icons_video_file_w700_r1ca021.vkp.html
Replaces the blue video file icon wid the type of video file. in file manager>video, all video files are shown wid a icon of blue colour. this patch will identify video files just as it does wid the audio files. if the video file is a 3gp file, it'll indicate 3gp and if mp4 then it'll display mp4.


----------



## shashank_re (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi dude!
  While i was browsing through SE NSE site,i noticed something called sysgfx to change the battery icons.
How is this done?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 20, 2007)

you need to apply a patch for sysgfx to work. its one shop stop for controlling all the system gfx. its buggy rite now and i dun think it has been successfully ported to w700i, so hafnt posted anything abt it.


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 2, 2007)

Dude any other patches or any mods?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 3, 2007)

03 august

been very busy dude.. so cudn't check out.. will check it out in sometime and try on my phone if there are any 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

04 august 2007

thanks to shashank for reminding me abt patches!!  i'd completely forgotten abt it... been quite busy.

ok, so here i come after testing some interesting patches! 

1) change tracks and radio stations wid the press of the button on the hpm70 (the prev. version allowed only tracks in walkman. to use this patch u need to remove the prev. patch management_player_means_of_sets_w700_r1ca021. then apply this patch)

remove this patch first (if u've patched it beforehand): *rapidshare.com/files/46722158/management_player_means_of_sets_w700_r1ca021.vkp.html
and then apply this patch: *rapidshare.com/files/46721932/management_player_and_radio_v4_w700_r1ca021.vkp.html

2) enable password protection for all menus in ur phones! i think this patch needs to be work on. nevertheless its good fortification for ur phone  you need to apply both the patches at the same time, one after the other:
a) *rapidshare.com/files/46722349/api_v3_w700_r1ca021.vkp.html
b) *rapidshare.com/files/46722480/password_functions_phone_v2.6a_w700_r1ca021.vkp.html

after applying this patch and following the std proc to get back the phone. lock the keypad and press the volume down key once. this will get activated. this uses the phone lock code as the password. so set it before patching.

3) remove the emergency numbers (sometimes works, sometimes not): *rapidshare.com/files/46722791/remove_emergency_calls_w700_r1ca021.vkp.html

4) finally sysfx patch is ported to w700i  but its still buggy (no thumbnails, shutdown image etc.) but it works.... *** before applying this patch, create a folder "gfx" under the pictures folder in ur phone (NOT memory card) and extract the contents of the completed_updated.zip to this. it contains new icons and walkman skin *** alternatively after extracting this u may overwrite the contents of itunes.zip for itunes walkman skin)

a) sysfx patch: *rapidshare.com/files/46722888/total_replase_all_grafics_1_553.vkp.html
b) the grafix: *rapidshare.com/files/46723231/Complete_updated.zip.html
c) more resources, walkman itunes skin (place it in the gfx folder overwriting any files for applying this skin): *rapidshare.com/files/46723461/iTunes_v1.0.rar.html

i installed and uninstalled the sysfx patch. it was a bit buggy for me.

thanks to the w700i modding community


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks dude.
Can you please give me a link to the original menu icons................


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 11, 2007)

the original menu icons are built into the firmware. jus delete all the icons (gif, png whatever) and menu.ml that you've put in there and copy this file (original) menu.ml in its place. this is the only file u need to replace and you'll get all the original icons back.

*rapidshare.com/files/48271982/menu.ml.html


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 11, 2007)

But i need the individual icons so that i can modify them and use.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 11, 2007)

i don't think thats possible. its built into the firmware.


----------



## bikdel (Aug 11, 2007)

gr8 job infra......... but i want to know if u hav worked out on nokia phones as well???...........


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 12, 2007)

i used to fiddle around when i had a nokia phone. but it wasn't very customisable. so i jus chucked that. using an SE phone now. so i haf no idea whats going on in that scenario now!


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 12, 2007)

Dude may i know which menu icons you are using now???...........


----------



## adi87 (Aug 12, 2007)

Infrared guy !!!
Thnx a ton...

Can u please tell as to how to create a backup of the original firmware in case the flashin kills the phone ???
ALso it wud be really hlepful of u if u cud give guide on flashin w810i or w610 firmware to k550i coz i heard tht its possible....



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> @techgenius
> follow this thread on installing the acoustic drivers. it mentions the procedure to do so using FAR:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54672
> 
> ...



Hey... can i flash these w810 acoustic drivers on k550 ???


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 12, 2007)

@shashank
i use a patch which which allows me to transfer the menu icons onto the others folder on phone. so i haf a lot of menu icons kept in my mem card. whenever i feel bored, i fire up mobyexplorer and copy the new menu icons there and restart and voila! i haf a new menu 

@adi
for w700i, u need the files i've mentioned in the first page of this thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54672
they are the original firmware files. that is ur backup.

secondly yes, the acoustic drivers are universal. so w810i drivers can be used on other phones. however, the k550i is a newer phone. so u cant access the file system wid the plugins mentioned above. its only for older phones upto w810i.

thirdly, the only reason why i hafn't posted the k550i to w610i conversion is simply coz i don't haf a k550i to play around wid and hence i can't test it. so if i post here (widout testing) and somebody tries it and the method fails then i will not be in a position to help them in anyway. hence i make it sure that for whatever i post, it is tried and tested and in case of any probs i can extend my full support


----------



## k750icid36 (Dec 6, 2007)

anyone have patch for w550i replace video.3gp to mp4


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry that patch is not available. However these patches are available for W550i. BUT ENSURE THAT YOU ARE USING THE SAME FIRMWARE!!!! IF NOT, THEN BACK OUT AND DON'T PATCH!!!

*www.iprotebe.cz/patch_files-w550-r4cb020


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello guys! After a lot of time I'm back into patching.. taking a break from my application work and mac4lin 

More patches coming your way!

1) reduction_level_ illumination_10_to_100_w700_r1ca021.vkp
This patch provides more control over the lcd illumination. You can now set it from 10% to 140%!!! At 10% and 20%, it also turns off the keypad lights.

2) topled_ir_blink_charging_w700_r1ca021.vkp
Hmmm... more of a fancy patch actually. You must've guessed what it does! Yes, when the phone is charging the top IR LED blinks and stops when the phone battery is fully charge.

3) notification_calls_w700_r1ca021.vkp
This patch is supposed to alert you of missed calls. In case of an unchecked missed call, the phone vibrates/blinks to alert you. This didn't work for me. So mebbe you guys can post more about it, for whom it works.

4) rf_circuits_on_off_w700_r1ca021.vkp
This patch is supposed to allow you turn off the RF circuits (Music/Flight Mode) without you hafing to switch off the phone. Now how it does...?? I dunno, mebbe thru Profiles. Again, didn't work for me. Someone test it and report its working.

All the 4 patches are in the attached .zip file. These patches are only for SE W700i with R1CA021 firmware!!!!!!

You may also wanna read this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=713498&postcount=138


----------



## janalexine (Feb 3, 2008)

dude do u have the patch for call blacklist for w800i r1bc002?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

^^^ Sorry, I only haf the stock for W700i patches. Also i guess the official hosting of se-nse.net is down now!

So you'd be better off searching for patches at www.mobilefree.ru .Use some translator and head to the patches section.


----------



## kaka2_vn (Feb 22, 2008)

Dude, do you have SE w950i firmware? if yes, please upload the firmware to Internet or point out the link to download it.

Thank you very much!!


----------



## viruss (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey INFRA RED DUDE,
Can you make a video tutorial for flashing and patching for SEw810i, so that noob like me can get it easily.


----------



## mannuforall (Apr 4, 2008)

Where I found the latest firmware for my SE W700i, Somebody tells me if I upgrade firmware with SEUS than se patch does not work on phone or FAR and SX will not work with phone. 
When I apply path for password function (password_functions_phone_v2.6a_w700_r1ca021.vkp), it done well but when I open file manager in phone, it restarts the phone every time.
Is there any patch for copy & paste function in sms or java.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 4, 2008)

I guess video tutorial is available at the orkut w700i flashing community.

@mannuforall
Which firmware do you use? you need to use R1ca021 firmware for that patch. From my exp. that patch is not very stable. First check if you are using the correct firmware. If you are then I'd suggest unpatch that patch.


----------



## hard_rock (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi..I have w810i (R4DB005 CID50 firmware). I learnt flashing through your threads in this forum..
I have read in few forums like topsony,se-nse that vkp patches cant be applied for CID50 phones..My phone has become highly uncustomizable.. Cant apply any patch..
  So..How to change Battery icons,increase sms capacity without using any patch..
   Also, I removed the operator logo by editing layout.xml, now I want 'Airtel' to be displayed at extreme right of screen..Is it possible??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 8, 2008)

AFAIK there are no patches for CID50 phone. But if you can break in to your phone with XS++ and get access to the internal file system then you can edit the smsdata file and increase the capacity. As for layout, find the original layout.xml file from someone and replace it in the phone after breakinginto the FS.


----------



## janalexine (Apr 14, 2008)

anybody who has a k750i latest firmware? I would like to flash my w800i back to original k750i settings.
thanks


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 14, 2008)

Check these:

*www.share2flash.com/index.php?path...MQVNIRVMvVVNCc21hcnQgZXRjL0Zpcm13YXJlL0s3NTAv

and other resources:

*topse.ru/files/


----------



## mannuforall (Apr 17, 2008)

Plz tell in detail how to change walkman themes. I have walkman 2 & 3 pictures but dont know where to place in far manager.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 20, 2008)

Have Doubts:
How safe is patching?
Would I get warranty if I patched then downgraded to original?
I have a k 810 i phone,wht patches do u suggest would be good?(camera firmware worth the risk?,wht abt audio ones)?

Pls do help make a decision


----------



## janalexine (Apr 23, 2008)

tnx infra. i used XS++ in flashing my k750i to w800i. can u teach me how to flash it back using these files?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes you can claim warranty if you flash back to the oroginal firmware

@janalexine
Just get k750i firmware files and use the same procedure to flash back.


----------



## mannuforall (Apr 29, 2008)

mannuforall said:


> Plz tell in detail how to change walkman themes. I have walkman 2 & 3 pictures but dont know where to place in far manager.



PLZ reply.
Thanks.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 29, 2008)

^^^I'm really sorry to haf overlooked this question. Here's how you do it:

Break into your phone and head to this folder: 
/tpa/system/multimedia/mp

Backup all files from in there (in case something goes wrong you can restore these files).

Now replace these files with the walkman skin files you haf and voila! a new walkman 

Note: You need to know how to break into your phone (using FAR manager etc.) and then "break" out to get your phone back. If not then kindly refer to my tutorials on Increasing SMS capacity etc. It gives a basic idea of how to use FAR Manager.


----------



## mannuforall (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks, I already read and apply successfully your tutorial on my W700i and new sound driver and sms capacity working fine. Now I'll try for walkman skin then tell you.
Thanks again to make something new in se phone.


----------



## janalexine (May 5, 2008)

how do i back up java game files? im playing adventure games and do save 'em from time to time. id like to flash my fone back to k750i then put these files back so i could continue playing them.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 5, 2008)

I'm not very sure, but I think the Java saves are backed up in */tpa*/preset/default/*java 

*You gotta get into the phone's file system to access that folder.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 5, 2008)

Hey, I havent noticed this thread at all! I'm a member of SE-NSE and successfully modded several phones  Nice to know the modding culture has spread here too!


----------



## shadyator_root (Aug 12, 2008)

HIII!! infra dude!!
i hav been reading ur tuts frm many dayzz
i had patch my fone(w700i) but wrongly
i patch fs not the main firmware
plzz can u provide me wit original fs of w700i R1CA021
need urgent help dude


and can i change the version of walkman in w700i???
by puttin v2 or v3??
will it support???

plz do reply to dis!!


                 ------------------ VIJIT


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 13, 2008)

> and can i change the version of walkman in w700i???
> by puttin v2 or v3??
> will it support???



Not possible.



> plzz can u provide me wit original fs of w700i R1CA021


topsony.com
post a bit on their forums.


----------



## shadyator_root (Aug 15, 2008)

dude dat site is too buggy nd i didn't liked it

plzz!! someone provide me with the total fs of w700i

i flashed it wrongly nd i kno wat i did wrong

now when i insert sim it sezz  configuration error please contact to your ....

plz help me out to get my fone workin!!!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, that is one of the best sources of firmware and anything to do with sony ericsson modification.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm myself trying to find the firmware files. All the files at 4shared.com haf been pulled down


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 17, 2008)

Exactly... I still have backups of K750, W800, W700 and Z550 all international versions, both main and firmware. Looks like I've gotta post at topsony...


----------



## shadyator_root (Aug 18, 2008)

DUDE DEN PLZZ CAN U PROVIDE THE MAIN AND THE FIRMWARE FILES TO ME HERE
WHEN I START FONE WID SIM IT SEZZ

CONFIGURATION ERROR
PLEASE CONTACT YOUR 
NETWORK OPERATOR OR 
SERVICE CENTER

BUT WHEN THE SIM IS INSERTED IN ODER FONE IT WORKS PROPERLY!!!


PLS HELP STUCK REAL HARD IN IT
PLSS

DUDE CAN U PLS PROVIDE THE MAIN FILES TO ME FOR W700i r1ca...



PLSS DUDE HELP!!!


----------



## Phenom (Oct 14, 2008)

dude..
did u have any patch for k530 flash with w660?



shadyator_root said:


> dude dat site is too buggy nd i didn't liked it
> 
> plzz!! someone provide me with the total fs of w700i
> 
> ...






if i not wrong
did u put in ur phone dis file? - customize.xml
i hear somebody say,if u dont put dis u will get like the same error like u hv now
at least u shud try something



infra_red_dude said:


> Sorry that patch is not available. However these patches are available for W550i. BUT ENSURE THAT YOU ARE USING THE SAME FIRMWARE!!!! IF NOT, THEN BACK OUT AND DON'T PATCH!!!
> 
> *www.iprotebe.cz/patch_files-w550-r4cb020





hye..
iv use k530 flash with w660 and my cid is 53
is it any cool patch for it?
or it still cant b unlock?


----------



## Indyan (Oct 14, 2008)

shadyator_root : Dont post in upper case. It's considered rude.
And you need to reflash your phone. Make sure you install the proper custpack along with the main and fs.


----------



## Nevermore (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanx infra_red_dude alot, your posts really help me much.

But I've got trouble with my memory card. I had a 4Gb MS Pro Duo, it still works using card reader but not work when inserted in my W700, can you help me fix this?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 1, 2009)

^^^ Maybe format it with the correct filesystem? Does your phone at least recognize the card? If so then you can try formatting the card from within your phone.


----------



## azzu (Oct 1, 2009)

w700 supports 4gb so thats not the Problem 
as Infra said format it with correct filesystem or try it in other mobile and Format it .
OFFTOPIC : anIRUDH dude ur back after lotta dayz ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 1, 2009)

@azzu: Yeah dude, been busy with projects and exams


----------



## Nevermore (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanx you guys.

My phone does not recognize it, I've not tried it with another card yet. At the moment I don't have other W here. So can you tell me more about "format it with correct filesystem", can i format it with my PC using some particular software?

My card onced formatted by PC. I think that's why i have this problem.


----------



## azzu (Oct 1, 2009)

Nevermore said:


> My card onced formatted by PC. I think that's why i have this problem.


may be thats the issue i once formatted my MStick on comp but my k790i detected it and said MS corrupted formate it i did format on mobile and it solved the issue
so i suggest u to format ur memory card on other mobiles which detect it (any se mobile that ur card fits)
it will work


----------



## Nevermore (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank u azzu.

Ok I'll try it though it might not be done soon cos SE is alittle not popular in my country (Nokia rules). But I really like SE-W series and W700 is the best imo.


----------



## azzu (Oct 2, 2009)

Nevermore said:


> SE is alittle not popular in my country (Nokia rules).


Wat In our Country ? arent u from India ,, okay waz jokin
yea SE is not as popular as NOKIA but in my city even pan dabbavala knows the music difference between SE-W580 and nok N-70


----------

